# Who owns a PS4?



## Justin (Aug 29, 2014)

Might be picking up a PS4 this week... who in this deserted, dead, abandoned board owns one?!

EDIT: Got one! PSNID: WhoIsJubs


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

It's so deserted, I know. 

I got my friend's spare PS4 a few weeks ago, I haven't really touched it yet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 29, 2014)

You know I do Justin-senpai.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

I do, but that thing's collecting dust for like a year.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I do, but that thing's collecting dust for like a year.



No PS+ for it? Plenty of free games that you're missing out on!


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have one


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

Not me, I don't plan to either, the only games I play outside of Nintendo are NASCAR, and those have sucked recently (thanks, Eutechnyx).


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2014)

Bought mine! Add me: WhoIsJubs


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 22, 2014)

Justin said:


> Bought mine! Add me: WhoIsJubs



Niiiiiiiice!! what games you got?


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 24, 2014)

I have one.

Only physical games I have are Bound By Flame, Thief, Murdered: Soul Suspect, and Assassin's Creed: Black Flag. The rest are digital games from Playstation Plus!


----------



## Cardbored (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll probably get one when Bloodborne comes out.


----------



## KaraNari (Oct 9, 2014)

I have one too! So far all I have is Destiny and NHL 15.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh add me


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 19, 2014)

I share a PS4 with my brother. It's a great way to get into indie games if you're like me and your comp is terrbile~

I believe the PS4 is the best console on the market right now.


----------



## Tao (Nov 20, 2014)

I really can't justify buying a PS4 right now, which is a shame considering I've owned all Sony consoles.

It just doesn't have anything that's making me think "I MUST BUY IT!", with the few exceptions so far being multiplatform games like Metal Gear and Kingdom Hearts that aren't actually out yet. So far there just isn't anything that I can't already play with the systems I already have.


----------



## Li. (Nov 24, 2014)

My PS4 turned 1 years old a few days ago and I can't say I regret buying it. Sure the argument can be "there are no games" but if you have a busy work schedule and have limited time to game, the limited game releases will get you through the year.


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope...i was considering getting one though..


----------



## Toot (Nov 24, 2014)

I just started playing BF4 again yesterday  after like 3 months. I had it for a year. It's  only dead because  it lacks new good games. I am stoked for ESO though. Lol.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 24, 2014)

GodToot said:


> I just started playing BF4 again yesterday  after like 3 months. I had it for a year. It's  only dead because  it lacks new good games. I am stoked for ESO though. Lol.



ESO is great , I have it on PC.

I'm considering getting a PS4 but there aren't really any games I want for it yet.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got one for my boyfriend 

Now I need to make money to get one for myself xD


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 24, 2014)

GodToot said:


> I just started playing BF4 again yesterday  after like 3 months. I had it for a year. It's  only dead because  it lacks new good games. I am stoked for ESO though. Lol.



GodToot!!! What's your PSNID?!?!


----------



## Brad (Nov 24, 2014)

I own one. My PSN is gamerdude309.

Please Shue let us change our names!


----------



## Toot (Nov 24, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> GodToot!!! What's your PSNID?!?!


GodToot lol


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

I have one! Actually it's my brothers.. I barely play on it because *PC MASTER RACE*
Destiny is pretty great on the PS4 in my opinion.


----------



## Calidrifter (Nov 26, 2014)

I also have one.  But mainly play single player games on it.  PSN is calidrifter44


----------



## MysticDarkz (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a PS4.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2014)

I had and still have one


----------



## unravel (Nov 29, 2014)

I have PS5 they will release PS6 soon


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 29, 2014)

I had a PS4-1, but I sold it.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 8, 2014)

GodToot said:


> GodToot lol



I'm adding you!!!! 

already have jubs added


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2014)

Add me on PSN: GyaradosBlood


----------

